
Plotting Deep Learning Model Performance Trajectories - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2017/12/plotting-deep-learning-model-performance-trajectories/
======
oldmancoyote
I hope you take this post positively. I certainly intend it to be.

You need to focus more on using prepositions. Chaining 4 modifiers like you
did in this title is very awkward. For example you could have used something
like this: Plotting performance trajectories for deep learning models. Rightly
or wrongly you and your posts will be more respected if you use good writing
style.

